# Center console '66



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

I am trying to figure out the type of liner used in center console compartment of my '66. I know the console base is plastic but it looks like a liner is sprayed into the console compartment, gray in color, feels like a short nap felt material. Any clues? I have researched everywhere I can thing of.
Miami Ragtop.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

it is called flocking and it was sprayed on and i do not know who makes a version of it, mine was still in decent shape so i just misted over it with some matte black paint. you could try eastwood they have most other paints and coatings.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a good flocking thread posted on camaros.net,

Flocking your Console Glove Box - by Dale8346 - Team Camaro Tech


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Kits are available somewhere....maybe at Arts&Crafts stores....


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Try these guys.

Flocking Fibers for Hobbies and Crafts


----------



## Billy's Goat (Oct 21, 2010)

This is the stuff to use. I redid my console with this material and it came out good as new.DonJer Flocking Fibers Supplies Suede-Tex Soft Flock Rayon Nylon Spray Applicators Kits Adhesive Cars Decoys Rods


----------

